# EDIT



## MilkyWay (Mar 10, 2010)

I just wanted to see if it was just me that found the lancool K-62 to be kinda loud with all the fans going at the same time, i mean i know the gtx260 stock fan is a bit loud but i shouldn't be able to hear the pc in the hall when i leave the door open.

I can hear a really slow rotational sound, more of a whirring sound but i have tried to stop or turn off each fan just to see if it was one of them and its not. I dont think its the dvd drive or the hard drives, i think it could be the psu the transformers inside it maybe? Dunno its puzzling to say the least 

Slightly unrelated but i hate the small gap between the plastic top and the case, you can see the blue light peek through. I think it may just be the way the plastics bent out because the top panel is down as far as it will go and if i put a bit of force on the side it covers up the small gap so it might just be ever so slightly bent plastic.

EDIT: Gimmie a minute and ill picture the gap im talking about. The front panel isnt that bad, this is just a terrible picture and angle.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 10, 2010)

Switch off the case fans fella, that way you can isolate the sound problem.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 10, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Switch off the case fans fella, that way you can isolate the sound problem.



So basically turn them all off instead of individually? Right that means if its not the case fans it will be easier to maybe spot!

Nope still no idea where its coming from. Sounds like the middle area so it might be inside the graphics card but cant think why? Might be vibration from the case but there are rubber feet, its like it cant be this or that! Thats why its so confusing because for everything i think it is, it cant be for some reason.

Anyway i think the case just isnt sound proof the noise of 4 plus cpu, psu and gpu fans is just a lot i guess, its got a lot of places for airflow like the mesh front on the drive bays and the expansion slots have all got air flow grill type things.

Could be that the hardware is making vibrations on the mobo tray. Tommorow i will re fit the motherboard, i think it was a bit of a push to get it to line up with the stand-offs so it may just be that its not aligned properly.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 10, 2010)

That's the way, then straight away you can tell if its a component rather then the case, if it turns out its not a component then you switch the fans back on one by one so isolate which one of them is dicking around : ]

Also that gap shouldn't even be there have you tried pressing the top panel down?

see this photo from the techpowerup review







If pressing down doesn't work the top panel is completely removable so maybe you can put black tape around the outside of the fans


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 10, 2010)

The top panel is down as far as it can go, i think its the side plastic because its not flush with the case its thicker.

How did they even manage to get the top off without taking the front panel off? Unless they just took the front off and then put it back on later. You have to take the front off first because it locks onto the top panel.

You cant even see the gap in this angle WEIRD MAN!
As you can see the flash is friggin bright and it makes the pc look dirty when its not as you can tell from the flashless picture.










Shitty mobile phone camera! Sorry, the digi cam is awol cant find it.


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 10, 2010)

If you bought it off Newegg, get on live chat and raise some hell. They'll refund you part of the money or RMA it with shipping covered. I know for a fact that I wouldn't use a case that has a gap like that on the side. If you check Newegg reviews the issue was never mentioned so I doubt it's normal for it to be the way it is.

If you didn't get it off Newegg, do the same darn thing and raise some hell.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 10, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> If you bought it off Newegg, get on live chat and raise some hell. They'll refund you part of the money or RMA it with shipping covered. I know for a fact that I wouldn't use a case that has a gap like that on the side. If you check Newegg reviews the issue was never mentioned so I doubt it's normal for it to be the way it is.
> 
> If you didn't get it off Newegg, do the same darn thing and raise some hell.






He's from Scotland my friend, no newegg for him, but sage advise none the less if its a new case for him.


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 10, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> He's from Scotland my friend, no newegg for him, but sage advise none the less if its a new case for him.



Have good faith my English friend, Newegg will ship international someday.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 10, 2010)

Got it from Novatech on 30/11/09

Kinda a bit late to be saying hey the case came like this i want a replacement! They would probly just say it was my fault i made it like that from "use".

Newegg was meant to be making a European branch but that was what 3 years ago i last heard about it.

EDIT: Check it out there is the exact same gap where the blue light gets through.
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/2935/lancool_dragon_lord_pc_k62_advanced_mid_tower_case/index7.html





EDIT: The noise issue i will try and re seat the motherboard so no force is used and its mounted securely, other than that i think its just a noisy case.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 10, 2010)

hahaha nice image find.

I dont remember my case being all that noisy, IIRC that case went to DonInKansas, may want to poke at him and see if he can help you out.


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 10, 2010)

Ow!  Stop poking me!

The fans can be a touch loud but I also have mine plugged straight into the PSU and not the mobo so they're running full out all the time.  That may make a difference.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 10, 2010)

Fan controller Kieran GO GO GO!


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 10, 2010)

lol, well i have some plugged into the mobo others not actually because i ran out of connections so i had to plug into the molex.
Its mostly the noise of the whole case but without a decent microphone or any sort of mic for that matter you cant exactly know how loud it is.
The GPU is only at 40% lol and the xig is silent. The GPU makes most noise i can hear it over the fans tbh.

EDIT: Right so i just checked and the fans are quieter than the other hardware in the pc. GPU being main culprit! It wasnt as bad in my old house because the pc was always on the floor now its on my new desk next to me but it was always a bit loud, that whirring noise wasn't there at my old house but again the pc was on the floor so i may not have been able to hear it.

Cant be vibration on the desk as its got rubber feet.

EDIT: Lol off topic but you just appeared as soon as sneekypeet posted "DonInKansas, may want to poke at him and see if he can help you out." I hope that was coincidence and not cyber stalking. Thanks for the help, im a check back later i need sleep all nighters give me headaches i bet i pay for it later today!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 10, 2010)

He is on my MSN. After I posted I asked him via a link here, if in fact it was the same case

I do seen to remember alot of reviews pissing and moaning about the condition of the windows. As you cas see the bottom of the window ( TT link) it is also cracked a bit. Maybe these cases are taking a good jolt somewhere.


----------



## DonInKansas (Mar 10, 2010)

If most of the fans are plugged into the mobo you should be able to tinker with them in the bios settings.

And my stalking practices are none of your business.   Just because I'm posting from a lappy outside your window doesn't mean anything!


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 10, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> If most of the fans are plugged into the mobo you should be able to tinker with them in the bios settings.
> 
> And my stalking practices are none of your business.   Just because I'm posting from a lappy outside your window doesn't mean anything!



Huh are those bushes in my driveway moving? 

I could tinker with the fan speeds as my motherboard actually has some pretty good options, but its the actual case, the fans arnt that loud its the graphics card and the other stuff that you can hear over the noise of the fans, the case just doesnt damped the sound.

I guess i could go and replace the stock cooling on the GTX260 but i dunno if its worth the time unless the cooler was really cheap and performed about the same.

EDIT: yes i do remember a few reviews having problems with side windows, the screws are tight on the plastic and if its touched with some force it cracks. luckily my case is in good shape. The space thing is weird i can only see it at certain angles i think its meant to be like that but i could always black tape the gap inside so no light can shine though.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 10, 2010)

Kieran grab one of these

http://www.google.co.uk/product_url...KH3mM1mVyqSlUAAAAAAAAAAA&gl=uk&hl=en&sa=title

stick some cheap fans on it and win at life!


Although I remember NV cards require extra effort due to odd mosfet placements so you'll need ram sinks also .... and it has that chip at the end aswell eh?

Damn gtx cards!


----------



## Bo$$ (Mar 10, 2010)

MilkyWay said:


> Huh are those bushes in my driveway moving?
> 
> I could tinker with the fan speeds as my motherboard actually has some pretty good options, but its the actual case, the fans arnt that loud its the graphics card and the other stuff that you can hear over the noise of the fans, the case just doesnt damped the sound.
> 
> ...



you could lower the idle fan speed on the GPU VIA MSI afterburner


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 11, 2010)

yes i could lower the fan speed but 40% isnt already that much and it runs idle 40-50c most of the time high 40s it used to run mid 30s at 40% which was nice and cool i took it apart and it needs new thermal tape on the ram and chips and needs a new coat of paste on the gpu because its all dryish

i noticed that the back fan isnt the same as the others its just plain black so i think its a different model, it seems far louder than the rest and i think i might replace it, when its off it seems to be a bit more tollerable

i didnt reseat the mobo could not be arsed but ill get it done this week

individually everything isnt that loud but all at once it seems to be louder, maybe its the airflow too

EDIT: the back fan is 120mm 1500rpm the rest are 140mm 1000rpm thinking of replacing it with a lower rpm fan, i mean jesus the thing blows out a lot of air!


----------

